# Cómo utilizar un sensor npn como pnp ?



## wilderlm (Jun 10, 2014)

tengo una maquina que solo trabaja con sensores npn , pero por ahora solo tengo pnp como se podria utilizar cambiando la polaridad¿¿?????


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 10, 2014)

Hola, que tipo de carga aplicas en la salida de dichos sensores?. Es decir, rele, entrada de PLC, etc.


----------



## papirrin (Jun 10, 2014)

Seria mas facil si pusieras las fichas técnicas de dichos sensores  y de cualquier dispositivo involucrado. XD


----------



## wilderlm (Jun 10, 2014)

Disculpen por la demora Aquí dejo algunos datos que pueda ayudar . Es un sensor npn marca autonics modelo bf4r trabaja con 24 vdc  terminales marron (24vdc) negro (señal) y azul (tierra)



Disculpa la demora aqui tengo algunos datos que pueden ayudar, es una tarjeta que recepciona las señales del sensor NPN (Marca autonics modelo bf4r ) 24v DC tres cables marron 24vdc negro señal azul tierra



dicen que hay una aplicación,  que con un rele se puede realizar el cambio de polaridad de PNP a NPN  o viceversa .¿alguien realizo esa aplicación? ??


----------



## papirrin (Jun 10, 2014)

No queda muy claro a que lo vas a conectar pero puedes poner una resistencia de la salida de señal del sensor a tierra, y de esa union del sensor y la resistencia pones un transistor NPN con una resistencia en su base


----------



## Daniel Meza (Jun 10, 2014)

Según lo que leo dice que es salida es NPN a colector abierto y soporta hasta 100mA, más que suficientes para activar un pequeño relevador y en sus contactos la carga que necesites (que no has aclarado). También tenemos que ver el tema de con que frecuencia se activa la salida, a altas frecuencias la solución del relevador no servirá


----------



## papirrin (Jun 10, 2014)

> altas frecuencias la solución del relevador no servirá



por lo que vi es un sensor de fibraoptica asi que un relay pienso que es insuficiente, y es PNP de colector abierto.


----------



## wilderlm (Jun 11, 2014)

hola tengo un relay  del modelo 24he-k tienen polaridad o alguna configuracion





papirrin dijo:


> No queda muy claro a que lo vas a conectar pero puedes poner una resistencia de la salida de señal del sensor a tierra, y de esa union del sensor y la resistencia pones un transistor NPN con una resistencia en su base





son sensores npn  open collector( que a veces no tenemos pero si hay los pnp y la tarjeta recepciona señales p) de amplificador y fibra optica , se utiliza para detectar botellas ,bolsas de cemento , frascos de shampoo etc  en una linea de produccion no tan rapida .


----------



## papirrin (Jun 11, 2014)

ok, ¿que intentas hacer con el sensor? ¿quieres hacer una comunicación serial con ese sensor o solo que al recibir luz encienda algo?


----------



## aquileslor (Jun 12, 2014)

No aclaras nada sobre el sensor. Nunca supe ede un sensor NPN o PNP salvo que fueran transistores. O podría terminar en un transistor. El sensor te tiene que dar una señal. Continua o variable y de allí se usa acondicionándola. Si es una señal SI- NO, la usas como quieras.


----------



## papirrin (Jun 12, 2014)

aquileslor se supone que este es el diagrama interno:



yo supongo que si no es muy rapida la conmutacion  basta con poner un relay SPDT donde dice Load, y ya se maneja como se quiera, si es rapida seria necesario uno o dos transistores dependiendo.


----------

